# Time for new shoes



## dantegray (Dec 11, 2011)

ATV 750 Brute, Full Big Gun exhaust, VForce John MSD, UNI filter, 28x12 Mudlites (gotta go).

I was thinking of getting some K538 Executioners in 27's (skinny wide) but the Mud Bugs have a comparable tread and priced close. I was thinking either Mud Bugs or executioners... I trail ride 75% and will mud 25% if I see it but nothing major, I want the aggressive look. I use this ATV for moving equipment around the garden and hunt on hard and softpack and want to drive without worring about punctures in cutovers (stumps and brush so far my 28x12 mudlites have worked but I don't like them they came on the Brute). 

I would like to keep some top speed, pulling, and some snow (10-12inch) riding ability. :haha:

Likes MudBugs: weight, overall good tire, price
Likes Executioners: toughness, tread, price

Dislikes Mudbugs: ? wear on hard pack, ? sidewalls
Dislikes Executioners: Weight 

previous Options were: XTRs, Bi/Tri's, MST, Zilla,

I have looked at 100s of articles and I'm in between. I don't know which one and why... What size would u get?

ALL OPINIONS BASED ON EXPERIENCE - Welcomed!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Did I not already lock your first thread, telling to you search here first, there are already plenty of reviews on this forum for all of these tires....


----------

